# led light bar switch



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Well i decided to go with a magnetic mount led lightbar on my 2011' 3500 hd. On my other trucks I have always ran the roof beacon wire out the third brake light and put a plug on the end and just plugged the light bar in that way. I see on the new led lightbars that the only way to change patterns is a switch on the cigerette plug but I want to wire the light using the roof beacon switch on the overhead console. Does anyone know of a magnetic mount led light that you can change the patterns on the light itself?


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a Whelen Responder permanent mount and a magnetic mount kit separate. This way you can add the magnets and still have the option to hard wire. Here is a link to the magnet kits I have. http://www.sirennet.com/parts-magnetic-mount-kits.html I don't see why you would have to wire up the cigarette adaptor with these kits. Sirennet is very helpful and knowledgeable, so you could always call them and ask them. They have helped me with installs and questions over the phone before. I hope this helps.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

There really aren't too many that have a flash pattern switch on the unit themselves. Most will require a separate button.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok, so I could buy the Able 2 light bar and get a magentic mount kit for it and wire the power to it through the roof switch? How would I change the patterns? The only light bars i have had in the past is rotators so I'm new to how these leds units.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Splice in a push button switch. Should be a wire that you touch to 12v to change patterns. Wire that to a momentary switch and run a splice off the positive/12v to the other side of the momentary switch and you are good to go. Just did this exact thing.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The Federal Signal Highlighter bar uses a magnet to a spot on top of the bar to change the patterns.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

kurtandshan;1309491 said:


> Splice in a push button switch. Should be a wire that you touch to 12v to change patterns. Wire that to a momentary switch and run a splice off the positive/12v to the other side of the momentary switch and you are good to go. Just did this exact thing.


Ok so i can just cut off that cigarette plug and swap in my own monetary switch. Seems simple enough. Thanks


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Does the cigar plug have both switches on it? If so, yes. In fact, the bar i did this on was an able 2.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is the magnet mount led light bar that I bought for my new truck. Got the truck in Jan so I did use it quite a bit the end of last season. It is smaller but is bright enough to be seen during the day. The flash back is also not bad at all. It does not have a flash pattern button so worked great whe I cut the plug off and hooked it up to my own switch in the overhead console.

http://www.autodirectsave.com:80/Amber-LED-Mini-Light-Bar-5-Watt--P2009C29.aspx


----------

